# Help! replicating door & window trim



## Todd Beaudin (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm new to the forum but familiar with woodworking. I replaced all the windows in a craftsman style home in upstate NY and chose to replace the inside trim rather than reuse as much of it was in bad shape. I am having difficulty finding the correct router or shaper bit for the edge you can see in the pictures.

Also, The piece that is attached to the end of the 1x4 - does anyone know if this is something that can be bought pre-cut? Direct links to websites appreciated!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That is a classic Ogee pattern*

Try here:
https://www.holbren.com/ogee-router-bits/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's necessary to match it exactly a custom millwork shop should be able to make cutting knives to make the trim. It isn't cheap. I charge a full days labor to make a set of knives and you have two sets. If you can live with being close it would be simpler to use a router bit like woodenthings posted for the one profile. That profile appears the thickness is thinner on the edge with the ogee design on the edge of it. You can do that part of it in a planer by building a cradle to run the wood through on a slight angle so it surfaces more off one side than the other. 

The other profile you might route the edge with the radius with a 1/4" radius bit and then run the rest of it on a jointer with the fence on an angle. For safety reasons make the board wide enough to do two pieces of molding. Once you mill the edges then rip the trim to it's finished size on a table saw.


----------

